# Another Iowan here!



## rabbithunter (Aug 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hello!   I have really enjoyed reading this site so far and look forward to being able to contribute!  I am going to purchase a 30" MES on my way home from work!  My family is excited to try many of the great recipes I have read from here.  Pictures to come soon!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 18, 2008)

welcome and lookin forward to the pics


----------



## walking dude (Aug 18, 2008)

ANOTHER EYE-OH-WEE-GEN ! ! ! ! ! We are taking OVER ! ! 

welcome dude...........where about you from?

Don't forget to sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse!

also, don't forget we LOVE the q-view!

once again, welcome! ! !


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome RabbitHunter! Congratulations on getting the new smoker too.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 19, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!

Told ya i was gonna do it

Welcome, and dont be shy.  Do you run beagles?


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to smf rabbithunter. Great to see another Iowan on here. You're gonna really like this place!


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome Rabbithunter!!! I am guessing you are the same Rabbithunter from IowaOutdoors.com? If so, I'm rouser on there.

It's a great site full of great people with tons of useful info. Great to see another Iowan on board!


----------



## rabbithunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep, I'm the same ol' rabbithunter!  As a matter of fact, your the reason for all this maddness!  Great site here!  I cant wait til the smoke starts rolling!


----------



## fireguy (Aug 19, 2008)

good lord... is there any iowans out there who dont belong to the smf?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Welcome!!!


----------



## erain (Aug 19, 2008)

welcome to smf from minnesota!!!!! dunno whats goin on down there in iowa but all summer long there a ton a peeps siigning up. u got a great bunch a great smokers close to ya rite in your home state plus you got a ton of others right here. join in and cant wait to see some qview from your new smoker!!!!


----------



## drakkar (Aug 19, 2008)

SMF welcomes you! =o)


----------



## ronp (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome, I have the MES 40' from Sam's and love it. Any questions ask away, I'm sure you'll love yours as much as I love mine.

Good luck with it.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

Greetings Rabbithunter...
Congrats on your new buy! can't wait to see you new q-vue!


----------



## okie joe (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome rabithunter. great site and great people there is a ton of info and a full libary of posters here.


----------



## allen (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome Rabbithunter,  I have an MES40" enjoy the H-ll out it, ask a question and sit back and watch the answers


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome Rabbithunter...enjoy


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad you decided to join us here at the SMF, rabbithunter.  I'm not too far from you.....Tama/Toledo.....Hope you enjoy all the info that is available here, and ask all the questions you may have.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## nithos (Aug 19, 2008)

I am in the CR Metro area as well.  I picked my 30" MES up last week, made some yummy pulled with it this weekend.

If you find a good source for wood in the area let me know.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, nice to know you'll be able to share the fun with the family. It's all good.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 19, 2008)

welcome aboard bud can't wait for some pics


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome RH.


----------

